# Video - Shooting the 10mm Glock 20SF



## duelist1954 (Oct 8, 2011)

In this video we put a Glock 20SF through its paces on the range. This video has a surprise ending...resumes now being accepted...*LOL*

Shooting the 10mm Glock 20SF.mov - YouTube


----------

